# AquaticLife lighting



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

has any one seen these yet?

http://www.aquaticlife.com/hid/index.html


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I saw their ads in the magazines a couple months back. Now the question is has anyone tried one yet for a planted tank?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I found out that there is a store near me that carries it, so I might go check it our.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought one for a small reef tank;

Quality: A+
Customer service: A++
love the integrated timers, led's ect..truly a nice solids fixture.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

how are the prices?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very decent
t5 fixtures
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_searc...dCategory~FILTFIT5+FILTACMOFTHK~parsed~1.html
compacts
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_searc...code~AK~IdCategory~FILTFIPC+FILTACMOFTHK.html


----------

